# Ортопедические стельки



## Allen (19 Ноя 2007)

Добрый день!

Поделитесь пожалуйста информацией о стельках Formthotics.
Нашел тонну рекламы в яндексе и ни одного существенного отзыва\рекомендации специалистов или пользователей.

Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Дек 2007)

Один из способов компенсации *перегрузки стопы*, копенсации *недостатков стопы* не проводиться. Как вы думаете ложемент космонавта лечит ему спину в момент запуска или предупреждает проблему?
Оценку эффективности дать не могу, не использовал, но для спортивных нагрузок, походов, длительного стояния, ходьбы-рекомепндую


----------



## octocat (3 Ноя 2009)

Добрый день! У меня плоскостопие! Покупаю стельки в аптеке, но они мне не очень подходят! Мне порекомендовали сделать дубликат своей стопы и по нему изготовить индивидуальные стельки.
Скажите, имеет смысл платить 80 долларов за это? Или у нас есть более дешевые варианты?
Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Капышев (10 Ноя 2009)

Стопы разные даже у одного человека, и деформация у них разная. Поэтому всегда всем своим пациентам рекомендую заказывать ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНЫЕ стельки. И помните, что стельки не решают проблему, а лишь коррегируют деформацию.


----------



## octocat (12 Ноя 2009)

Спасибо за консультацию!


----------



## swerf (16 Авг 2010)

Кто-нибудь вообще их носил? Как ощущения? Есть от них польза-то вообще?


----------



## Доктор Капышев (1 Сен 2010)

swerf написал(а):


> Кто-нибудь вообще их носил? Как ощущения? Есть от них польза-то вообще?


Функция ортопедических стелек в формировании сводов стопы на которое не способны сами мышцы, но это не панацея. Нужно еще в обязательном порядке укреплять мышцы свода стопы


----------



## Света-конфета (12 Апр 2011)

Посоветуйте какие стельки выбрать?Производитель,цена,качество.


----------



## Нюшка (12 Апр 2011)

Света-конфета написал(а):


> Посоветуйте какие стельки выбрать?Производитель,цена,качество.


Я пользуюсь "орто" Германия, цена 900-1200. Очень нравятся.


----------



## Буся (12 Апр 2011)

Нюш, а ты ими постоянно пользуешься? какой от них эффект реально? Тоже думаю приобресть, а то ноги болят


----------



## Нюшка (12 Апр 2011)

Нюшка написал(а):


> Я пользуюсь "орто" Германия, цена 900-1200. Очень нравятся.


Пользуюсь с мая постоянно. Исключение несколько дней в январе (я в своей теме говорила),когда я без них вспомнила, как могут болеть, ныть, уставать ноги. Я до этого перерыва и не обращала внимание на реальный эффект. Может я, конечно, легковнушаема, но с первых же дней заметила, насколько меньше усталость в ногах была, а потом перестала замечать, воспринимала, как данность. Странно, что у тебя их нет, бусь. С самого ж начала болезни все врачи в один голос говорят-корсет и стельки, ну я дисциплинированно и приобрела, потом только оценила.
Да и ходить с ними легче. Я их и в кроссовки, и в зимние сапоги, и в босоножки перекладываю, правда обувь теперь покупаю на размер больше, чтоб вошли. Те, которые у меня, с "эффектом памяти", т.е. в первую неделю они "запоминают" стопу, мы подстраиваемся друг под друга, поэтому первые несколько дней притирки достаточно болезнены для стоп.
Еще, пишут, стельки разгружают позвоночник, тут я не спец...

PS у меня стелька мягкая, ворсистая, с двумя подушечками. Подходит и для каблука, и для низкого хода.


----------



## Буся (12 Апр 2011)

НЮШКА написал(а):


> Странно, что у тебя их нет, бусь. С самого ж начала болезни все врачи в один голос говорят-корсет и стельки


А мне никто такого не говорил


----------



## ЕкатеринаДор (18 Сен 2011)

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане!
Хотелось бы почитать Ваши отзывы об ортопедических стельках. Какую фирму предпочитаете? Быть может посоветуете хороший салон, где могут сделать стельки на заказ.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Сен 2011)

Стельки изготавливают индивидуально, снимают размеры (больной оставляет отпечаток стопы)  и изготавливают под стопу.


----------



## ЕкатеринаДор (27 Сен 2011)

Да, это я понимаю. Хотелось бы конкретное название организации, которая сможет сделать мне такие стельки.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Сен 2011)

ЕкатеринаДор написал(а):


> Да, это я понимаю. Хотелось бы конкретное название организации, которая сможет сделать мне такие стельки.


обратитесь к ортопеду, по месту проживания, и он даст вам необходимую информацию по вашему городу.


----------



## abelar (29 Сен 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Один из способов компенсации *перегрузки стопы*, копенсации *недостатков стопы* не проводиться.


Золотые слова!


----------



## ЕкатеринаДор (6 Окт 2011)

Спасибо. Хотелось пообщаться на специализированном форуме на эту тему. Послушать отзывы. Ну раз так...


----------



## Березка (6 Окт 2011)

ЕкатеринаДор написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане!
> Хотелось бы почитать Ваши отзывы об ортопедических стельках. Какую фирму предпочитаете? Быть может посоветуете хороший салон, где могут сделать стельки на заказ.


Здравствуйте, Екатерина.
Если вас интересуют готовые стельки, то посмотрите вот здесь, там вас и проконсультируют.


----------



## Моби Дик (6 Окт 2011)

Делали стельки у Рамуни, платили 100 евро. Перед этим делали стельки в Альбрехта (Питер), за 2 пары платила ок. 100 евро. Разница - небо и земля. Конечно, не выход ехать за стельками в Германию, но, делайте выводы.


----------



## Natalka (20 Окт 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Один из способов компенсации *перегрузки стопы*, копенсации *недостатков стопы* не проводится.


И мне тоже очень интересно про стельки.
Мне-то говорили, что будет компенсация недостатков стопы (т.е. их негативного воздействия на позвоночник и тазобедренный сустав). Помогут ли они при перекосе таза?

И, может. кто-то знает - как их, извините, в обувь вставлять? Ведь она же по ноге, куда же там стельки поместятся? Простите за глупый вопрос, "но все-таки как же..."?
Спрашивала там, где записалась на изготовление, сказали - подойдут к любой обуви. Это так?
А вот на указанном здесь сайте прочла: "Можно ли перекладывать индивидуальные стельки из одной пары обуви в другую?
Если обувь совершенно разная, например, спортивная и туфли на каблуке - категорически нет."
Это потому что стельки будут деформироваться или всё же надо приносить обувь и изготавливать и под ногу, и под обувь?
И изготовить обещали за 1200. Здесь в постах цены гораздо выше. 1200 - это нормально или хорошие должны быть дороже.

Еще вопрос: не знаю ни Рамуни, ни Альбрехта - что это? И что значит "небо и земля" конкретно?


----------



## J.Walker (2 Ноя 2011)

Здравствуйте! Тоже стельки интересуют. Индивидуальные ортопедические. И тоже яндекс больше всего выдал про стельки формтотикс. Хотелось бы отзывов и подробностей не с оф. сайта. Стоит ли оно того и, собственно, сколько оно стоит?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Ноя 2011)

А зачем вам стельки. Диагноз.


----------



## Евгений Афанасьев (4 Ноя 2011)

Действительно - зачем? Про стельки, а точнее технологию могу сказать много чего хорошего. Но легче ответить на конкретный вопрос, чем выкладывать лекцию. Цена зависит от места, где делают (в среднем $150).


----------



## Moskova (20 Дек 2011)

Резкие и сильные боли в области стопы доставляли, конечно, мне большой дискомфорт. Массаж, лфк и ортопедические изделия помогли прекратить эту боль. Индивидуальные стельки, которые я заказала себе в салоне Ортолайн, содержат корректоры для поперечного плоскостопия, они помогли снять напряжение с ног. Спасибо за дополнительные упражнения, обязательно буду пробовать их выполнять регулярно. На сегодняшний момент могу сказать, что несмотря на то что боли прошли продолжаю покупать удобную обувь ортопедическую и ношу стельки, так как понимаю что никуда мое плоскостопие не делось((


----------



## ЕленаНиколаевна (21 Апр 2017)

Здравствуйте! Решила тоже свои 5 копеек внести) Мне повезло , что мне предложили и я согласилась сделать стельки fiziostep / в клинике в казани показали на каком то аппарате сравнительный анализ 3-х типов стелек формтотикс, сурсилорто и еще один не помню немецкие были. На них нажимали имитируя мой вес - 73 кг. Формтотиксы сразу же начинали проминаться - вывод ортопеда- они держать стопу должным образом не будут они только для комфорта. следующие были сурсилорто они жесткие каркасные стельки - свод они держат но из-за своей жесткости начинают крутить пальцы по эффекту пропеллера то есть нагрузка на стопы не совсем оправданная. 3 тип как вообще плющился каклист бумаги. а физиостеп стелька очень хорошо держала нагрузку и не плющилась как другие. после тго как я походила в них у меня перестали болеть икры и спина. клинику писать не буду но я им очень благодарна.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (21 Апр 2017)

Эти стельки стопы не натирают? В кроссовках удобно в них? Терапевтического эффекта никакого? ЛФК для плоскостопия и массаж могут хоть как-то улучшить состояние?  У меня от рождения продольное плоскостопие(сейчас 39 лет). Сейчас 3ст. Больше всего сейчас ощущается на позвоночнике.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (2 Окт 2017)

Походил пару недель со стельками и отложил в дальний угол... Неудобно с ними ногам, обувь очень сложно подобрать. Я и без стелек долго и нужно выбирают, а тут ещё такой значительный фактор. Ну и я конечно не знаю сколько должно пройти времени, чтобы ощутить реальный эффект от ношения стелек, но за две-три недели я никаких положительных отличительных ощущений не заметил. Практически что с ними, что без них, даже хуже-дискомфорт какой то.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Окт 2017)

@Пациент с грыжей, начинайте с полчаса. Прибавляйте минут по 15. Эффект - почитайте про невралгию Мортона, со стельками Вы к ней не придёте.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (2 Окт 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, ну это же не обязательно,что если есть плоскостопие, то будет НМ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Окт 2017)

Скажем так.
Все, кто приходит с НМ, имеют плоскостопие.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (2 Окт 2017)

Судя по описанию симптоматики и локализации, НМ-это не про меня, а вот стопы начали болеть одновременно с выпаденим грыжи... Из за чего я и покупал стельки. Сейчас после лежания, особенно первый подъем утром- болят стопы при ступании, шагов10 первых. Полностью стопа, как будто сильные отеки. Может всвязи с грыжей нарушилось кровообращение внижней части? Обе стопы. Зато нога практически перестала неметь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Окт 2017)

> Сейчас после лежания, особенно первый подъем утром - болят стопы при ступании, шагов 10 первых


Плантарный фасцит, пока.


----------



## finkate (5 Фев 2018)

@Моби Дик,скажите пожалуйста где вы делали стельки?


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (4 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Плантарный фасцит, пока.


Не знаю, фасциит ли, НМ ли,... Бывает очень редко. Заметно проявилось недавно после смены старого матраса на новый, ну и после сильной физической усталости на утро.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Ноя 2018)

Стельки лучше сделать индивидуально.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (14 Май 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Стельки лучше сделать индивидуально.


Как то незаметно для себя привык к стелькам, теперь в обуви БЕЗ НИХ - некомфортно... Уже подумываю над второй парой стелек. неудобно при смене обуви постоянно менять и стельки. 

В связи с этим вопрос:

Поскольку уже после хождения в обуви без стелек я это ощущаю, значит эффект от стелек есть. Вопрос в том какой он, насколько эффективный и в какую сторону в лучшую или худшую. 

Как определить/проверить - насколько правильно изготовлены стельки. насколько максимально они подходят именно мне? Нужна ли в принципе какая-то коррекция стелек с течением времени в зрелом возрасте? Как понять, что стельки "работают" и максимально ли эффективно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Май 2019)

Если без них не комфортно, а в них комфортно-значит все правильно и хорошо.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (15 Май 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если без них не комфортно, а в них комфортно-значит все правильно и хорошо.


Если все настолько примитивно, какой смысл в стремлении производителей тех же стелек к компьютерной диагностике, в дополнительных видах обследования. типа динамической нагрузки и т.п.? Вы считаете, это просто дополнительный способ заработать на подаже продукции? Я то конечно  - ЗА, если при меньшей стоимости можно получать равноэффективный результат.
У нас разница в стоимости на изготовление стелек самым примитивным способом - с диагностикой "на подушке" при неказистом внешнем виде и простенькими искусственными материалами, и вариантом со всеми наворотами - примерно в два раза.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2019)

Это как еда дома и в ресторане.

Да и степень комфорта так же существует.


----------



## Светлана 79 (14 Мар 2021)

Я ношу стельки последние 10 лет. Ношу только индивидуальные, специально делаю а разных салонах. Есть дорогие стельки, есть не очень. При чем сказать, что дорогие лучше (medi) не могу. Мой ребёнок с 4 лет тоже в стельках, стельки даже в тапочках. Несмотря на сниженный тонус мышцы спины и вальс стоп, ребёнку никто не ставит диагноз нарушение осанки. Стельки не только поддерживают стопу, но и держат весь позвоночник, снимают нагрузку с поясницы. Кто пишет тут, что от стельки стало хуже, вы просто не умеете их носить!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2021)

Только надо понимать, что стельки не лечат, а не дают процессу нарастать. Поэтому ЛФК для стоп они не отменяют!


----------



## Светлана 79 (14 Мар 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Только надо понимать, что стельки не лечат, а не дают процессу нарастать.


Ещё как лечат! У вас нет опыта в их применении, если так говорите. Для ребёнка ношение стельки- это не профилактика, а терапия! Стопа приобретает естественную форму, стельками выравнивают перекос таза и спины. Стельки держат стопу, не давая ей заваливаться во внутрь, сохраняя голень и колени в анатомически правильном положении. По сути для ребёнка стельки заменяют мышцы,  которые в силу слабости не могут сами выполнять эти функции. Благодаря стелькам, которые мой ребёнок носит с 4 лет непрерывно, при вальгусной установке стоп, у неё к 10 годам отсутствуют такие диагнозы как нарушение осанки, x-образные коленки, перекос таза. Стельки уберём, когда ребенок окончательно вырастет, мышцы окрепнут и сформируют мышечный корсет.


----------



## горошек (15 Мар 2021)

Светлана 79 написал(а):


> Стельки держат стопу, не давая ей заваливаться во внутрь,


Ортопедическая обувь ту же функцию выполняет? Мы тут в параллельной теме обсуждали что лучше для ребёнка: ходить босиком или в ортопедической обуви. Ну а упражнения для укрепления мышц стопы, конечно, стоит добавлять по-любому.


----------



## darling (17 Июн 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, посоветуйте ,пожалуйста ,какие стельки мне нужны с листезом и западанием правой стопы во внутрь? Есть салон "Ортикс" Можно ли там найти подходящее?

Стельки держат стопу, не давая ей заваливаться во внутрь, сохраняя голень и колени в анатомически правильном положении. Да?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июн 2021)

darling написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, посоветуйте ,пожалуйста ,какие стельки мне нужны с листезом и западанием правой стопы во внутрь? Есть салон "Ортикс" Можно ли там найти подходящее?


Стельки подобрать можно только на плоскостопие, на разницу длины нужна подкладка под пятку.
А для плоскостопия можно зайти в любой салон, где есть подолог, он обычно ведет бесплатный прием и просто помогает выбрать стельки под стопу. Если нет, такого приема, то надо хотя бы посмотреть фото стопы стоя: снаружи, изнутри, сверху и снизу (уже не стоя конечно, а то мне как-то прислали фото стоя, на телефоне. Получилось просто черное и на вопрос это что, мне так и ответили - фото стоя на телефоне.


----------



## Светлана 79 (17 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Стельки подобрать можно только на плоскостопие, на разницу длины нужна подкладка под пятку.


Подкладками под ортостельку (и не только по пятку!) стопу ребенка, как правило, выводят в правильное положение!  Взрослым такое не делают, поскольку уже бессмысленно!



darling написал(а):


> Стельки держат стопу, не давая ей заваливаться во внутрь, сохраняя голень и колени в анатомически правильном положении. Да?


Можно было не задавать таких вопросов! И не имея медицинского образования. включить голову и подумать - если стопа в стельке стоит правильно и ровно, то и голень будет стоять ровно и колено .....



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Стельки подобрать можно только на плоскостопие!


Вы, видимо с практикой лечения стельками, доктор, знакомы только по наслышке! Для плоской стопы, если она уже отягощена плоскостопием (плоская стопа), опущен продольный свод, распластан передний отдел стопы  - стельки бесполезны (они зафиксируют имеющуюся деформацию, процесс пойдет медленнее, но не остановится). Стельки являются терапией в том случае, если имеется вальгусная установка стоп (на счет варуса - не знаю) или разная длинна ног, перекос таза у ребенка! Вот, эти патологии стельки лечат на ура в детском возрасте! Нам все вылечили только за счет их постоянной носки ! Если есть проблемы в самой стопе (не в ее установке), плоскостопие так и будет прогрессировать, хрен его чем остановишь!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июн 2021)

Светлана 79 написал(а):


> Вы, видимо с практикой лечения стельками, доктор, знакомы только по наслышке


Вот и хорошо, что Вы все знаете.
Нам можно не участвовать в разговоре.
Но это в том случае, если бы Вы все правильно сказали, а тут лишь часть правды.



Светлана 79 написал(а):


> Для плоской стопы, если она уже отягощена плоскостопием (плоская стопа), опущен продольный свод, распластан передний отдел стопы  - стельки бесполезны (они зафиксируют имеющуюся деформацию, процесс пойдет медленнее, но не остановится).


Студенты первого курса мединститута на практике в морге (первый раз).
Врач стоит возле расчлененного трупа и говорит:
- Запомните, врач должен быть очень внимательным и совершенно не
брезгливым. Вот смотрите!
И засовывает палец в заднепроходное отверстие трупа, затем
вытаскивает, со смаком облизывает его и говорит:
- Ну а теперь маленькое испытание: кто повторит, тот будет врачом...
Студенты в шоке. Несколько не выдерживают и выбегают из морга. Лишь
один отличник вызвался и повторил тоже самое, но уже с другим выражением
лица. Врач:
- Да... Ну из тебя-то уж точно врач не получится... Я же говорил, что врач
должен быть внимательным: я ведь засовывал палец один, а облизывал
другой...

 Вот и у Вас нет брезгливости, но недостаточно внимательности.
Тут речь не о ребенке и не о плоскостопии и уж тем более не об его излечивании.



Светлана 79 написал(а):


> Стельки являются терапией в том случае, если имеется вальгусная установка стоп (на счет варуса - не знаю) или разная длинна ног, перекос таза у ребенка! Вот, эти патологии стельки лечат на ура в детском возрасте! Нам все вылечили только за счет их постоянной носки !


Вылечилось не за счет постоянной носки, а за счет развития ребенка и стопы, а стелька только не дала ситуации ухудшиться и увеличиться в процессе роста и развития ребенка. А вот если бы вместе со стелькой делали гимнастику для стопы, то возможно ситуация была бы еще лучше и точнее. Интересно было бы посмотреть на стопу.



Светлана 79 написал(а):


> Если есть проблемы в самой стопе (не в ее установке), плоскостопие так и будет прогрессировать, хрен его чем остановишь!


В отличие от пациентов, врачи не сдаются и рекомендуют стельку и упражнения в любом возрасте.


----------



## Светлана 79 (17 Июн 2021)

Только не надо  тут про мою внимательность! Я все прекрасно вижу, не хуже вас! При смещении позвонков и других заболеваниях позвоночника - стельки терапией быть не могут, они только будут разгружать поясничный отдел позвоночника, да и то, не всем одинаково! При чем тут плоскостопие? Вас же пациентка однозначно спросила про стельки при заболевании позвоночника и при вальгусе  правой стопы?  Так, что анектотик свой сами лучше перечитайте!


----------



## Дина (17 Июн 2021)

@Светлана 79, откуда столько агрессии? Стельки для взрослых являются очень хорошим подспорьем и для стопы и для позвоночника. Под стельками я подразумеваю сразу все средства для стоп: и собственно стельки и разные пелоты и подкладки под пятку как для коррекции разной длины ног, так и при пяточной шпоре (оказывается и такие есть). А также есть разные бурсопротектопы, например. 
Конечно, говорить о том, что стельки у взрослого что-то "выпрявят" не стоит, хотя в совокупности с правильными упражнениями и смотря от чего патология была, возможно всякое, но хотя бы ЗАМЕДЛИТЬ прогрессирование недуга-уже будет хорошо.
Или подпяточник при разной длине ног-это же спасение в некоторых случаях. Я сама с этим столкнулась после операции.
И, наверное, не стоит на форуме указывать какие вопросы стоит задавать, а какие нет, тем более, что задавали их не Вам (это я про то, что "надо голову включить").


----------



## AlexSam (17 Июн 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович,  очень интересно Ваше мнение о стельках с памятью формы( как матрасы), фигурные, с подушечками,(сейчас везде продаются). Я использую силиконовые в спортивную обувь- очень нравятся,амортизаторы для продолжительных прогулок.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июн 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Я использую силиконовые в спортивную обувь - очень нравятся, амортизаторы для продолжительных прогулок.


Вот как амортизаторы и хорошо!


----------



## darling (18 Июн 2021)

Светлана 79 написал(а):


> включить голову и подумать


Хороший совет. Жаль, не особенно полезен в моём случае.



Дина написал(а):


> но хотя бы ЗАМЕДЛИТЬ прогрессирование недуга-уже будет хорошо.


----------



## darling (20 Июн 2021)

Купила стельки самые простые каркасные в Ортиксе .Хорошо подошли в закрытую обувь .Какие и ношу типа спортивных. Удобнее-это правда. 
Дальше наблюдать буду. 
Всем спасибо за участие 🥀


----------

